# Efrem



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

The 100 gal only came with a Ehiem 2215 is this enough for the tank I also have another 2215 on the 50 gal should I add this to 100 gal also. Thanks Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok come on EFREM?

No its not enough you'll need way more than that and come ON... EFREM? Like seriously...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry Ive got a bit of a migraine this morning so Iam sitting in bed with curtains closed I cant sleep .You mean that 2 2215 are not enough . if not what do you recommend. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

To answer your question, 2 Eheim 2215's and an Aquaclear 110 would be sufficient.

Ideally it'd be more like a 2215 and a 2217


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What if I bought new what would you recommend. Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Grab a 2217 if you are going to get something new.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

well in my opinion if youre going new try to find the PRO III 2080. Its a really big EFREM


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> well in my opinion if youre going new try to find the PRO III 2080. Its a really big EFREM


Dont be making me laugh it hurts my head  any idea of the cost or the best place to pick one up. Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I think a 2215 and 2217 should be ok for 100g, but if you want to shell out some extra dough to be safe, go for it =)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Dont be making me laugh it hurts my head  any idea of the cost or the best place to pick one up. Thanks


http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat..._filter?&query=Eheim+2080&queryType=0&offset=

This much

You can look this stuff up too 

just type EFREM 2080 on the site


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I think a 2215 and 2217 should be ok for 100g, but if you want to shell out some extra dough to be safe, go for it =)


 well if I buy new then i only have to look after the one. lol and I could always sell one of the 2215 in time i really would like to have a 200 in the den in the basement.  Can you explain why a 2215 works for a 50 but 2 would not work for a 100 stupid question I know but I think some people forget Ive only been into fish about 6 months or so. Thanks pat


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat..._filter?&query=Eheim+2080&queryType=0&offset=
> 
> This much
> 
> ...


 Your making me laugh again I might have to pop another painkiller


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys how about this one found it for 400 bucks which fits my budget with free shipping 2078 Pro E Pat


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a very nice filter! But I'm quite sceptical about the digital controls though. I wonder how long it lasts. Seems to be a lot more parts that can mess up. Also, does that include the media??

This one might be a better choice as it includes all the necessary media.
http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c7359p16406309.2.html


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I talked to hubby and i think were going to go with the 2080. Ill just have to wait a few weeks but since I have to set the tank up and pick up some more rocks and stuff its going to take a couple of weeks anyway. If i go with the 2080 I wont have any worries anyway lol.Filter wise anyway. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

The 2028 would be just as good if you dislike digital control


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Everytime I see the title I crack up.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Since heads killing me Iam so glad I could make you guys laugh. Iam never going to live this one down.lol


----------

